# What Do YOU Think Is Too Big?



## UnaB (13 July 2011)

After having scanned most (not all) of the "am I too fat?" thread I thought it would be interested to see what people think is too big, just right or whatever..  There seemed to be some very differing views on the other thread.

Im a larger rider, im happy to admit it.  I struggle with my weight and lose the battle more often than not   I have 2 lovely horses, one is my 18 year old connemara who was my competition pony when I was about 5stone lighter   And the other, my young friesian who I bought as I feel I am too heavy to do more than an occassional hack and the like on the connie so I wanted something to bring on for the future.

I will make it clear that neither horse has any trouble carrying me at all, no signs of pain or discomfort and both get a back check every 6 months as part of their 'MOT' 

But, I think im too big on this one..  He is still very willing and VERY forward going, but he is getting older now and im very conscious of that fact with me being a bit on the heavy side. 













And about right on this one (though, of course, it would only be to the horses benefit for me to lose some pounds, im not blind to that fact  )














Id love to know other peoples ideas, if you want to be brave and post your pics that would be great or otherwise feel free to comment on mine, im pretty thick skinned   I thought it might be an interesting thread anyway...


ETA: connie is 14.2 if you squish him down a bit D) and friesian is a good 16.2.  Im 5'6 and havent weighed myself but im definately the wrong side of 12 stone....!


----------



## Jesstickle (13 July 2011)

Personally if they were my horses I wouldn't have a problem with you riding either of them. 

I'm little on my horses probably. I'm no lightweight but BH is built like a tank and is 15.3 so he's probably too big for me rather than the other way round! You can see me on him in my siggy so no need for a picture 

Nitty is going to turn out about the same height. Pictures of her in PG if anyone cares to look. I'll be backing her. Whilst I'd rather be a bit lighter to start her I most likely won't be and I'm sure she'll cope


----------



## rowy (13 July 2011)

I think it depends on the horse. My very vey fine, 18 year old tb can carry me easily (5ft6 and 8.5 stone) but looks to struggle to possibly do more than hack with my mum who is about 10 stone. She does have quite a dippy back from having foals from when she was older. people have told us ideally she should carry not much more than 9 stone. 

your pony doesn't seem to have too much problem carrying you in the photos and as long as you continue to get pony back checked and ask opinion of vet maybe then carry on riding him.


----------



## UnaB (13 July 2011)

jesstickle said:



			Personally if they were my horses I wouldn't have a problem with you riding either of them. 

I'm little on my horses probably. I'm no lightweight but BH is built like a tank and is 15.3 so he's probably too big for me rather than the other way round! You can see me on him in my siggy so no need for a picture 

Nitty is going to turn out about the same height. Pictures of her in PG if anyone cares to look. I'll be backing her. Whilst I'd rather be a bit lighter to start her I most likely won't be and I'm sure she'll cope 

Click to expand...

I backed Una last year and it was a concern of mine about being too heavy, but I can honestly say she hasnt flinched at all with my hefty self on board   Right from day 1 she showed no sign of not being happy to be ridden, not even a tail swish!   I think Nitty will be fine


----------



## mulledwhine (13 July 2011)

I would err on the side of caution with pony, but you look just fine on the bigger boy


----------



## miss_c (13 July 2011)

More than anything on your Connie I would say you look tall - not a problem imo if you're well balanced which you appear to be!

I also know I am a 'large' rider (I'm 5'4" and heavier than most people think), and have recently lost 2 stone, with a few more to go if I'm perfectly honest.  However I don't think the welsh one has a problem carrying me - this is after I lost 1 stone.













She's 15hh, 7 years old, Welsh Sec D (good old fashioned chunky one!).

One of the reasons behind my losing weight is that I want to be able to ride Titchy when she's backed, and at the moment I feel I am way too heavy to do so.  Got another 6 months or so to shift the rest of the weight!


----------



## UnaB (13 July 2011)

rowy said:



			I think it depends on the horse. My very vey fine, 18 year old tb can carry me easily (5ft6 and 8.5 stone) but looks to struggle to possibly do more than hack with my mum who is about 10 stone. She does have quite a dippy back from having foals from when she was older. people have told us ideally she should carry not much more than 9 stone. 

your pony doesn't seem to have too much problem carrying you in the photos and as long as you continue to get pony back checked and ask opinion of vet maybe then carry on riding him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I will carry on hacking him as he looks forward to that, I just dont over do it with him


----------



## UnaB (13 July 2011)

miss_c said:



			More than anything on your Connie I would say you look tall - not a problem imo if you're well balanced which you appear to be!

I also know I am a 'large' rider (I'm 5'4" and heavier than most people think), and have recently lost 2 stone, with a few more to go if I'm perfectly honest.  However I don't think the welsh one has a problem carrying me - this is after I lost 1 stone.













She's 15hh, 7 years old, Welsh Sec D (good old fashioned chunky one!).

One of the reasons behind my losing weight is that I want to be able to ride Titchy when she's backed, and at the moment I feel I am way too heavy to do so.  Got another 6 months or so to shift the rest of the weight!
		
Click to expand...

She certainly doesnt look to be struggling at all there!!  Fab little horse


----------



## AndiK (13 July 2011)

I think that it is important to note, OP, that you have shown the consideration I think that was being asked for on the othe thread when you type about your connie - I echo what has been said by the others in that you look tall on the Connie but your fresian is gorgeous and (without being rude) a weight bearing breed  

I am a skinny witch (5ft 8 and 9.5 stone) and trust me not all its cracked up to be


----------



## skint1 (13 July 2011)

Personally, I don't think either of you look terrible on the horses shown. I think the problem with the other thread was that the poor horse was quite elderly for the work he was doing, but I didn't see the photos, only the vids of a child riding him.


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (13 July 2011)

I have a 13hh gypsy coblet. I am 5'7. My feet don't come past her belly though as she is so broad. She carries me no problem, but I do feel quite close to the floor, especially after sadly having to sell my 15.3hh, who I felt much more suited to in terms of size. 
I know I was definitely too big on my 12.2hh Dartmoor though, as she was narrower and that bit smaller. However I had to ride her a few times when she came back from loan to keep her exercised and she certainly showed no sign of being unable to cope with me on her back.
All the people who have posted pictures on this thread are definitely well within their horses limits from what can be seen IMO.


----------



## lexiedhb (13 July 2011)

Can not answer the question posed as there are way way to many variables to consider.

Think everyone here looks fine on their chosen steeds though.... 


Actually I lied- you look way way to big on Genie.... send her to me AT ONCE!!!!


----------



## CatStew (13 July 2011)

OP, I dont think you look that big at all!  As others have said, you look a bit tall for your connie, but you both look happy enough.  You are obviously conscious of your weight, but look much more experienced then the personage from the other thread.

I'm not exactly light, I'm 5'9/5'10 ish, the last time I weighed myself (a good 6 months ago) I weighed about 13 stone.  I've lost weight and gone down a dress size since then though.  I'm a funny size at the mo, size 14 is too big, but size 12 is just a little bit too snug.  I'll be happy when I am a size 12!


----------



## AndiK (13 July 2011)

CatStew said:



			I've lost weight and gone down a dress size since then though.  I'm a funny size at the mo, size 14 is too big, but size 12 is just a little bit too snug.  I'll be happy when I am a size 12!
		
Click to expand...

LOL - I quit smoking 18 months ago and I am the opposite... I have put on weight and now not quite a 10 but 12 is a little too big..... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Gonna have to diet me thinks as all of my clothes are a 10


----------



## Holly Hocks (13 July 2011)

Sorry to hijack, but I feel really big on my horse - too fat for her - she's a 16.1 TB.  Do you think I look too big on her?  Although this photo was taken when she first came out of racing last year, she is now in far better condition like the second photo, but I have no ridden photos of her recently....I am getting neurotic now about being too heavy for her!  I don't want to start another thread, but I'm getting paranoid that I might be hurting her and my friends are all too nice to say anything to me!


----------



## Jesstickle (13 July 2011)

God lord HH. Not at all! I'm much fatter than you and I'm going to ride my TB.

They aren't made of glass!


----------



## AndiK (13 July 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Sorry to hijack, but I feel really big on my horse - too fat for her - she's a 16.1 TB.  Do you think I look too big on her?  Although this photo was taken when she first came out of racing last year, she is now in far better condition like the second photo, but I have no ridden photos of her recently....I am getting neurotic now about being too heavy for her!  I don't want to start another thread, but I'm getting paranoid that I might be hurting her and my friends are all too nice to say anything to me!












Click to expand...

You have the same prob as me - LONG LEGS! 

You look fine on her  I will see if I can find a piccie of me on my boy so you can pick me a part  xxx


----------



## AndiK (13 July 2011)

Me on my boy










And me on the 14hh welshie sec D that I loaned when I was 22-24






Braces for opinions


----------



## kerilli (13 July 2011)

HH you look absolutely fine on her.
there are so many variables, it depends hugely on the size, age, bone, and conformation of the horse, and the experience (balance, style, body control) of the rider. although, i think there should be a cut-off point at vaguely 20 stone ish for even a percheron or similar heavy horse to carry. they can pull a lot more than they should have to carry...
btw, anyone wanting to lose weight, have a good look at the Dukan diet, it's chuffing miraculous, really well-thought-out (written by a French doctor), makes perfect sense, I find it easy to do, and i'm so happy that i gave it a go.


----------



## Pebbles (13 July 2011)

OOh HH you silly mare - you're far from heavy!!  Miss C well done for your weight loss, I just  lost a stone in preparation for my new horse and pleased I did as got a smaller, safer one this time to rebuild my confidence so its paid off, ideally another 12 lbs to go, good luck with your next loss too.  Everyone looks fine on their mounts, all horses well and enjoying their work by the looks of it and you all ride sympathetically and balanced which makes a big difference to the horse too.


----------



## Charliepony (13 July 2011)

The connie I agree with you, fine for just enjoying riding but a bit big for serious work, though he doesn't seem fussed. You could double in size and still be fine for that friesian  Both gorgeous horses!

The only pictures of me riding are from when I was little!! I will have a look though!!


----------



## UnaB (13 July 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Can not answer the question posed as there are way way to many variables to consider.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, there is way more than just weight of rider and height of horse to look at.  I just found it interesting to read the views on the other thread, some saying the rider looked fine, others horrified she was even riding it.

This thread wasn't intended to give a definitive answer on the 'how big?' debate, i was just interested to see how we all compare on what we think our horses can handle.  I think this thread will show that many people underestimate their horses, whereas clearly some think they can cope with more than it is obvious (to others at least) they can.

Thanks for everyone who's posted pictures, I personally think everyone looks just fine in the pictures you've posted on here


----------



## blueneonrainbow (13 July 2011)

Op you're about the same dimensions as me and I ride a variety of cobby things and think I'm fine riding them- they certainly seem to cope ok. In fact I rode them when I was 14 stone, now am just over 12 stone and the weight loss has done me and the horses the world of good so I'm aiming for another couple of stone ... Horse riding is perfect exercise as well!  bigger people can ride, just satisfy yourself youre not under horsing yourself. Your friesian is stunning.


----------



## Trinity Fox (13 July 2011)

I recently looked in to this as i had a bit of an issue with an organisation that was allowing riders well in to 20 stone plus ride horses that were clearly not big enough their argument was that the horses didnt object.

This is not a valid argument horses are willing beasts and dont really have the capacity to make desicisions as to what can be doing them harm 20% of a fit horses bodyweight was a figure often used there hasnt been that much research done but there was a small study done to see if this was a realistic figure as it was believed it was set by the cavalry a long time ago and they found that above this weight horses had significantly increased heart rates laboured breathing increased lactic acid and suffered from muscle soreness for many days after so didnt think it was a good idea to go above this.

Rider ability fitness of horse etc were also facts to take in to consideration,width of cannon bone length of back and width of loin were the most important things in decicding on a weight carrying horse and the taller the horse becomes the weight carrying capacity starts to come down again.

I also never understand why people always refer back what horses and ponies used to be used for in the past horses were used as machines until they dropped, they used to sling work horses up because if they lay down were unable to get up and horses also broke the side bones in their legs being forced to pull massive weights they also used to put kids up chimneys i would like to think we have moved on, you also have to consider the farmers or adults that are referred to would not be the weight people are now we are all bigger heavier and even taller than we were in the past as we have unlimited food and junk food.

I do think it is becoming a real issue and for the first time in recent history that in some cases it is verging on cruelty, i do not think you need to be a skinny minnnie to ride just be sensible when choosing your mount and if you want to ride even though people can struggle with weight surely it is worth trying to keep your weight down.

Just because horses are willing to carry any weight doesnt mean they should have to and if you consider yourself a true horselover you wont expect them too.

And it is coming to the point where this needs to openly discussed without people being called bullies etc.


----------



## Trinity Fox (13 July 2011)

Forgot to say to op dont think you are to big for your horses the second horse could carry much bigger a rider than you. and you dont look as heavy as you are describing yourself i think it is when you start going in to excessive weight horses start struggling.


----------



## miss_c (13 July 2011)

Trinity Fox said:



			Forgot to say to op dont think you are to big for your horses the second horse could carry much bigger a rider than you. and you dont look as heavy as you are describing yourself i think it is when you start going in to excessive weight horses start struggling.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest TF what do you class as excessive weight?


----------



## 9tails (13 July 2011)

On the back of the "too big" thread, I was very conscious of how my mare acted this evening when we went for a hack round the farm.  She is a 16.1 Gelderlander and I'm about 13 stone and 5ft 10.  With my eyes firmly on her pricked forward ears and keenness to canter and leap the small logs in our path, I concluded that she's having no trouble carrying me.  I would also like to lose a couple of stone, for my sake as well as hers.


----------



## madeleine1 (13 July 2011)

hides behind pillow. 

i rode this boy once or so a week for 4 or 5 month for 30 mins schooling as his owner was struggling but he made amazing progress and i let his little rider carry on. i know i was his upper weight limit but he didnt have any problems with me and id rather have ridden him then let him be moved on as they couldnt cope.

please be gentel and consider i dont ride him any more







also he was young and fit and im working on my weight


----------



## Trinity Fox (13 July 2011)

I can only say what  i would put on my horses i would try to stick around the 20% mark if possible if a well balanced rider and a good stocky breed then probably a bit more, these figures come in at what i think is right and are what research shows is about right.

It also depends on workload what you expect the horse to do, the riders i had an issue with were mid twenty stone plus and were not riding weight carrying horses and when they mounted horses were dipping backs and bumping so not happy.

I keep a check on my weight because i ride and as i stated in previous thread my sister does battle with her weight but she really makes the effort to keep it down, i am not one of these people that thinks you need to be tiny to ride just to take everything in to consideration have good tack right horse and be honest with yourself and your horses capabilities.

Most horses i see are more than capable of carrying their riders and i am not one of the horses cant carry more than 12 stone brigade but there are some cases especially on sites like the curvy riders on facebook where riders on young horses are clearly too heavy and that is wrong the same as any other kind of mistreatment is surely.
And i am not a 7 stone spelk myslef


----------



## Samantha008 (13 July 2011)

I dont know that all can be revealed just by looking at someone. Ima size 10-12-14 depending on where i shop (always a 10 on top, bottoms tend to differ) but i weigh 12 stone exactly. 

Im only 5'8, and my weight has me as obese for my size. ( i think) 

when people ask me to get on their skinny tbs, i politely decline and they always make a fuss saying i cant weigh over 10 stone. well i do...

I think you just have to use your brain. If you think youre too big for your horse, you probably are. Though not the OP or the girl on the lovely dark bay. Youre fine


----------



## kerilli (13 July 2011)

madeleine, he's stocky, plenty of bone, with a good short strong back. that photo does not make me cringe in the slightest, although some of the ones on the other thread did. well done for sorting him out. he looks the opinionated sort!


----------



## madeleine1 (13 July 2011)

kerilli said:



			madeleine, he's stocky, plenty of bone, with a good short strong back. that photo does not make me cringe in the slightest, although some of the ones on the other thread did. well done for sorting him out. he looks the opinionated sort!
		
Click to expand...

thanks. i did refuse to jump him as i dont think he needed it as much and so i skinny mini could do it. he is very wel built other wise i wouldnt put me on a 14.2 and he really was opinionated. also i dont think anybody in here is to big but i agree with the op's self restrictions


----------



## Wagtail (13 July 2011)

Trinity Fox said:



			I recently looked in to this as i had a bit of an issue with an organisation that was allowing riders well in to 20 stone plus ride horses that were clearly not big enough their argument was that the horses didnt object.

This is not a valid argument horses are willing beasts and dont really have the capacity to make desicisions as to what can be doing them harm 20% of a fit horses bodyweight was a figure often used there hasnt been that much research done but there was a small study done to see if this was a realistic figure as it was believed it was set by the cavalry a long time ago and they found that above this weight horses had significantly increased heart rates laboured breathing increased lactic acid and suffered from muscle soreness for many days after so didnt think it was a good idea to go above this.

Rider ability fitness of horse etc were also facts to take in to consideration,width of cannon bone length of back and width of loin were the most important things in decicding on a weight carrying horse and the taller the horse becomes the weight carrying capacity starts to come down again.

I also never understand why people always refer back what horses and ponies used to be used for in the past horses were used as machines until they dropped, they used to sling work horses up because if they lay down were unable to get up and horses also broke the side bones in their legs being forced to pull massive weights they also used to put kids up chimneys i would like to think we have moved on, you also have to consider the farmers or adults that are referred to would not be the weight people are now we are all bigger heavier and even taller than we were in the past as we have unlimited food and junk food.

I do think it is becoming a real issue and for the first time in recent history that in some cases it is verging on cruelty, i do not think you need to be a skinny minnnie to ride just be sensible when choosing your mount and if you want to ride even though people can struggle with weight surely it is worth trying to keep your weight down.

Just because horses are willing to carry any weight doesnt mean they should have to and if you consider yourself a true horselover you wont expect them too.

And it is coming to the point where this needs to openly discussed without people being called bullies etc.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said. I personally think 20% is too much. I was always brought up to believe it was a sixth of the horse's bodyweight that was a maximum of what they should carry. The problem is we have to balance protecting horses from (unintentioned) cruelty and protecting people's feelings. Nowadays everything is so PC! I personally think that the majority of overweight people are well aware if they are too heavy for their horse or not. But they are surrounded by people encouraging them and saying 'you are fine!'. It doesn't do them or the horses any good and is just a cop out for 'friends' who don't have the courage to tell the truth for fear of being though badly of.


----------



## Trinity Fox (13 July 2011)

Madeleine he looks a good sort to carry plenty of weight stocky good legs short back nice width of loin, and to the comment on tbs not being able to carry 12 stone look at what point to pointers carry, i think you need to be sensible otherwise only very light people will be considered fit to ride.

Most horses are not carrying above what they can there are just a few cases where they are it would be good if more research was done and one of the university or veterinary establishments or equine charities made a decisive ruling on this it would draw the line and stop some riders who have horses capable of their weight being discriminated against as views on this seem to go from one extreme to the other.


----------



## jaspejoo (13 July 2011)

My 15.1 ISH Galaxy is happy with a skinny minni like me on him...5,4 with longer legs and 7.5 stone (and sometimes i wish i had a bit more weight behind be as if he wants to go, he has no troubles saying...get off my head, byeeeeee  ) but with my mum he can tend to be a bit stiff and unwilling and she is 9.5 stone.  I think its all about age, back strength, correctly fitting tack and the build to carry extra weight.  My horse doesn't seem to cope well with that little extra but OP you look fine on both horses, and, as above a little tall on the conny.  I think the main problem from the other tread arose from age and overworking of the horse 

Me on Galaxy:



















Mum on Galaxy:


----------



## YorksG (14 July 2011)

I think the OP looks fine, and in fact so does everyone on this thread, all the horses pictured look as if they have no problems with what they are being asked to do 
As another skinny witch 5'6" and 9 stone, with a sister who insists on buying huge horses, I get fed up of looking like a pea on a drum when riding sisters 'Big Girls'. One is a 16hh Ardennes type, the other 16.3 IDx Hanno  I look like a thewell cartoon! I much prefer, and think I look much more suited to, my own 15.3 Araby Appy. My mare is incredibly short backed (16 1/2 saddle) and the ID x is like riding a bus


----------



## Pheme (14 July 2011)

It's all about proportions rather than weight for me, in the saddle I'm riding in I have to see a hands width of room front and back at least, if that size of saddle won't fit on the pony then I don't ride the pony. I could ride in smaller saddles and just take up more room, but that's no good for weight distribution and my ability to balance myself, never mind my pony. It's also nice if the horse takes up my leg, so that rules out anything finely built if it's under 14.2hh.


----------



## MissTyc (14 July 2011)

I've always been paranoid, but have recently allowed a 12st lady to ride my pony and they're both loving the long hacks and fast gallops! I don't think I'd want them to jump or xc together, but they're absolutely fine for doing the job the pony was bred for - wandering around the downland at various gaits!


----------



## Ilovefoals (14 July 2011)

Okay, how about me?  Do you think I look too heavy for my mare?  She's a 16.2hh Hanoverian, 7yrs old and been in work just over 3 months.


----------



## cob&onion (14 July 2011)

Ilovefoals said:



			Okay, how about me?  Do you think I look too heavy for my mare?  She's a 16.2hh Hanoverian, 7yrs old and been in work just over 3 months.






Click to expand...

Seriously??  hell no!!!


----------



## madeleine1 (14 July 2011)

cob&onion said:



			Seriously??  hell no!!! 

Click to expand...

jj and i love foals will you get back to your skinny mini and perfect for your horses thread and leave us to our dieting please


----------



## aimsymc (14 July 2011)

ilovefoals, absolutely not to heavy! an what a beautiful horsey, very smart! x


----------



## pixiebee (14 July 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Sorry to hijack, but I feel really big on my horse - too fat for her - she's a 16.1 TB.  Do you think I look too big on her?  Although this photo was taken when she first came out of racing last year, she is now in far better condition like the second photo, but I have no ridden photos of her recently....I am getting neurotic now about being too heavy for her!  I don't want to start another thread, but I'm getting paranoid that I might be hurting her and my friends are all too nice to say anything to me!












Click to expand...

i was actually shocked that you even think your too fat for her!! you look great (and skinny!!!)


----------



## welshcobabe (14 July 2011)

This is me on my 15.3 Fresian X I am 5.'2 and it's no one's business what I weigh but I am of the proper type of a woman and have curves. He can carry me all day and we do fine. 

But I reply to this thread because I am sick of these judgemental eat a slice of melon a day types who think that because they are thin they are right. Who the heck are they to tell anyone you are too fat/thin/ugly or what ever. 

I have two friends one a big girl who does everthing with her horse from hunting all day to showing her cob and her are true partners and she is very well balanced. She eats and drinks what she wants had has a great life.

My other freind does look picture perfect on her horse something out of a catalogue she works hard in the gym and eats very little but it is what she is happy with and would not dream of having her go at her more coblet friends we are all different just like our horses from TB to cob.

So will slope of the soap box and slick off :0)


----------



## marmalade76 (14 July 2011)

welshcobabe said:









This is me on my 15.3 Fresian X I am 5.'2 and it's no one's business what I weigh but I am of the proper type of a woman and have curves. He can carry me all day and we do fine. 

But I reply to this thread because I am sick of these judgemental eat a slice of melon a day types who think that because they are thin they are right. Who the heck are they to tell anyone you are too fat/thin/ugly or what ever. 

I have two friends one a big girl who does everthing with her horse from hunting all day to showing her cob and her are true partners and she is very well balanced. She eats and drinks what she wants had has a great life.

My other freind does look picture perfect on her horse something out of a catalogue she works hard in the gym and eats very little but it is what she is happy with and would not dream of having her go at her more coblet friends we are all different just like our horses from TB to cob.

So will slope of the soap box and slick off :0)
		
Click to expand...

 Don't know what you're complaining about, you look absolutely fine on your horse, as does UnaB on her connie. 

I agree that what weight a horse is comfortable carrying depends on many things, build, conformation, age, fitness, what size saddle it can take and what the horse is expected to do whilst carrying a larger rider. 

I do, however, agree with kerrilli - there has to be some sort of cut off point where you are just too heavy to ride anything, sorry.


----------



## welshcobabe (14 July 2011)

marmalade76 said:



 Don't know what you're complaining about, you look absolutely fine on your horse, as does UnaB on her connie. 

I agree that what weight a horse is comfortable carrying depends on many things, build, conformation, age, fitness, what size saddle it can take and what the horse is expected to do whilst carrying a larger rider. 

I do, however, agree with kerrilli - there has to be some sort of cut off point where you are just too heavy to ride anything, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Not Complaining at all I am quite happy with how I look on my horse my point is that folk are so judgemental about weight. The trick is to get the right horse for you. The cut off point is when you get the orginal Mrs Doomspatterson ! but then as a rule they can not get on in the first place without a block and tackle !! ;0) said tounge in cheek by the way


----------



## Wagtail (14 July 2011)

welshcobabe said:









This is me on my 15.3 Fresian X I am 5.'2 and it's no one's business what I weigh but I am of the proper type of a woman and have curves. He can carry me all day and we do fine. 

But I reply to this thread because I am sick of these judgemental eat a slice of melon a day types who think that because they are thin they are right. Who the heck are they to tell anyone you are too fat/thin/ugly or what ever.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, you look great on you lovely cob.

Secondly, people should not be told they are too fat/thin/ugly or whatever, unless they ASK. Then, people have the choice of whether to lie or tell the truth. They have to weigh up whether it is in the best interest of the asker to tell the truth or save their feelings.

However, where animal welfare is concerned, then I think it is an entirely different thing. If someone is clearly going to cause problems for their horse because they are too heavy for it, then some horse lovers will feel obliged to point this out. Of course, it should be done as constructively and tactfully as possible. It is one thing being overweight, and quite frankly, not anyone else's business, but another thing if the weight issue is detrimental to the welfare of the person's horse.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (14 July 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Sorry to hijack, but I feel really big on my horse - too fat for her - she's a 16.1 TB.  Do you think I look too big on her?  Although this photo was taken when she first came out of racing last year, she is now in far better condition like the second photo, but I have no ridden photos of her recently....I am getting neurotic now about being too heavy for her!  I don't want to start another thread, but I'm getting paranoid that I might be hurting her and my friends are all too nice to say anything to me!












Click to expand...

I've seen more fat on a butchers apron!


----------



## monkeybum13 (14 July 2011)

Wow, I cannot believe that some of you think you are too fat for your horses! 

If you are fat it makes some of us morbidly obese!!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 July 2011)

I don't understand why so many seem incapable of seeing the middle ground-are we just not capable of judging what's acceptable for a particular type of horse any more? on this thread we have silf-like women worrying about their weight and on 'that' thread we had someone who frankly, shouldnt really be riding at all IMO, let alone on a very aged horse who deserves better than the questionable 'horsemanship' the poor sod was being subjected to. the fact that she was so pleased with herself on FB for causing a fight was also tragic. I don't think all riders should be skinny minnies, god knows I am not one anymore but seeing that FB group last night was plain disturbing. it  seems that at both ends of the scale, women (and I am one) don't seem able to be realistic about their own weight. odd.

a good Highland, the old fashioned type used for stalking, regularly takes 18 stone of dead weight-but at the walk. I don't hold with the notion that carthorses, bred to pull, are necessarily weight carriers either. but I do think if you are 18-20stone of fat, don't expect to sit on an animal that can't make that choice.


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (14 July 2011)

Well, I'm around the 9&half stone mark, and ride a Suffolk Punch x Thoroughbred - I'm more than happy that I'm not too heavy to ride her.  I ride astride most of the time, but I also ride sidesaddle.  

As we only go out sidesaddle about once a week I know that:-

- As the weight of the sidesaddle and rider sits a little further back on a horse than an astride saddle, her back muscles that carry the weight of the sidesaddle aren't as strong as those that carry the astride saddle.  Therefore I must respect her back and treat her as a 'less fit' horse for aside work than for astride work.  

- also, the sidesaddle is considerably heavier than an astride saddle.  So, while she is more than capable of carrying it - she is a sentient being and is going to notice the difference!

- and of course there is no rising in trot when aside, so the impact on her back, however soft I try to sit - is going to be more than when astride.

And all these are factors that any rider, however big or small, should be taking into account when asking the question - am I right for my horse.  The weight is only a tiny slice of the answer, and the condition of the horse and the fitness and balance of the rider are much much more important parts of the whole.


----------



## elsielouise (14 July 2011)

Weeeeeell, since the OP asked what do 'YOU' think I thought I'd comment though maanged to keep away from the other thread (that one was a 'no brainer' to me).

Buuuut and please don't anyone take this the wrong way, although I haven't seen any welfare cases on this thread,  in relation to BMI rather than weight alone, I do think that since riding is allegedly a sport (I know, so is darts!), to me, size does matter. 

Certainly on my local hacking routes this seems to be largely ignored with all shapes and sizes riding all shapes and sizes. Riding is IMO cardiovascular and it requires a degree of fitness to ride well - although of course recreational riding is often less strenuous, I can't understand why larger people would choose to ride less 'size appropriate' horses than they could otherwise choose.

I own a 16.1hh WB and we have my son's section A. I have sat on the Section A twice in the year we have had her to have a discussion when my son couldn't manage and both times for no longer than ten minutes. I am too big for her! Also when I was pregnant I put on three stone and chose to regain my fitness before asking anything of my mare other than light hacking. How could I expect her to work properly when I was overweight and unfit?


I now am back to pre-pregnancy and weigh 10.5 stone and am 5'6 so in theory a 'normal' size but I certainly wouldnt ride the tiny one for any longer than ten minutes if I needed to and anyway I have a 5'2 nine stone friend so she gets on her rather than me.

Perhaps it's the media giving us all body dysmorphia both up and down the scales but TBH I think it's often less of a welfare issue and more common sense. If you feel big - you probably are. If you are less than nine stone and are even asking the question then, go and get a cake!


----------



## Brandy (14 July 2011)

Its all a matter of perspective isn't it? I don;t think you are too big for either of your horses, but as someone else said, it is good that you are showing your connie consideration. Someone a stone or two lighter may well cause him more problems by lumping about on his back and being unbalanced. 

I have a 15.1 TB although he is not a spindly type. I was around the 10st mark for many years, but in the last 3 years my weight has gradually crept up. As he is older (he's 30 now....) his work load was also decreasing. He now hacks out every now and then on a sunny day for 30 minutes or so - this is recommended by the vet as his really helps with his stiffness and believe it or not he seems happier after a hack! (and the devil can't be walked out in hand due to being a handful) However last year I hit 13stone and had had a skinny friend ride him instead. I have lost a stone and a half and am now back to hacking him out once a week or fortnight. I wouldn;t expect anythign else of him.

Your connie is a comparative youngster!


----------



## Brandy (14 July 2011)

Just wanted to add - no one I spoke to about dieting etc believed I was 13 stone. I am 5 ft 7. They all thought I was 11 stone something. I htink this just goes to show how different perceptions can be.

Had I posted a pic of me at 13stone on my old horse I think most people would have said I looked fine.


----------



## Megibo (14 July 2011)

nobody believed it when i told them i weight 12st 7. i'm 5ft 4 and short everything. compact is the word!! 
i've no recent photos of me and my mare but this is us about two years ago.





I'm not much taller now but am heavier BUT am losing about three stone as my mare is 13.3. Though the physiotherapist said she could certainly carry me easily, and does so, there is an unidentified something in her hind end and for that reason she gave her a weight limit of 10st 7. Because I love my moose alot and won't make her carry me when it could do her harm I am not going to until I'm a sensible weight for my height-and my horse!! 

People that have lost weight-has your horses way of going changed? are they lighter? more 'free'? My mare can do anything with me on her and if she wants to can tank off when i'm board if she so wishes. dread to think of how much harder it would be to stop her when i'm two-three stone lighter! 

Oh and OP plus everyone else with piccies-you all look fine!


----------



## marmalade76 (14 July 2011)

Someone I used to know (she moved away) did endurance and she said that her horses went noticably better after she lost two stone.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

Hmm, I'm a pony squisher - mostly because I'm 5ft8 and my littler one is 14,2 - he's 5 - and the bigger one is 15hh and 18.  Little one mostly does dressage and working on jumping, bigger one I compete sj and xc.  Neither seem to have trouble carrying me.  I'm not fat, but I am well built, so...  Well, feel free to insult away.  Though my vet is well aware of what I do with them and didn't seem to think it inappropriate...


----------



## madeleine1 (14 July 2011)

weight perception is strange as when i was 11 stone i was a size 6 to 8 as i did rugby 3 times a week and rode twice. 

now at 17 stone i am a size 14 to 16 but im only 5,7 i only ride now all be it 6 times a week. 

in the photo on here the 14.2 cab, i was about half was between my two weights and i am currently working my was back down

however i dont think i look to big on my 16hh mare





im 17 stone here


----------



## Toffee44 (14 July 2011)

Im a size 14/16 atm although I have started to loose a bit now. I dont think im too big but I wouldnt want to be jumping at any big heights until I have lost some more weight. 

Samba is 14.1hh 






 November


----------



## Aces_High (14 July 2011)

Welshcobabe - that's a little harsh!  I am 5ft6 and wear a size 6-8 and weigh approx 8.5stone.  That asides, I eat what I want when I want, I drink what I want when I want!  I do not go to the gym and would die if I lived on a slice of melon.  I am very lucky and I know this but not all skinny minnies live off fresh air!  This morning I had a can of coke and left over Indian takeaway for breakfast....!!


----------



## madeleine1 (14 July 2011)

toffee 44 u look gd  xx


----------



## Laura1234 (14 July 2011)

My TB in my sig below is 16h and a tiny bit - the pic was taken a year ago now, and he looks much better now and has filled out on his topline and put on more muscle and condition - everyone comments on how much better he looks, so I should do a new sig really, anyway.....  I am 5ft 8 and weight 9 st 4 lbs.  I have long legs.  My OH half also rides him, and is slim too, but muscley and weighs around 12 st 10 lbs, however, he looks far more proportioned on him, as I am all legs and rather gangly.  Also, OH has ridden since he was a boy and is far better balanced than I.  Our boy has never shown any signs of his weight being an issue. We have not done loads on him, as he was off with a field injury, but we do mostly hacking, some schooling and will introduce jumping again in a few months.  I think a lot of it does depend on the rider as others have said about balance.  I am far more unbalanced than OH, having not been riding as long, so feel I could do more damage landing on his back in an ungainly manner that the OH's weight may do. I think TB's are stronger than people make out too, however, I don't like to see clearly obese people sitting on very fine TB's, I whince when I see it.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (14 July 2011)

Aces - you cow!  wish i could eat like that! I currently spend far to much time logging food and exercise on my fitness pal (fab site for anyone who finds logging food helps them )

I have a pic of me about 2 yrs ago on our friends TB (He is no more ) and I look HUGE IMHO, I'm 5'9 and there I'd be around 14st, poss a bit higher. Bazil was 16.2hh. 

I don't have a recent one of me riding, although I'm now 12.13st (great excitment when it got below 13st!) and am currently riding a hunter type TB 15.2hh and a 16.2hh TB who is quite fresh off the track. I think when he is up to weight and has a top line he'll prob touch 17hh. I'm probably a little too heavy for the bigger TB atm as he is a little on the thin side, although fit, I am aiming to get back to 10.5st so I'm an easy weight for both of them.

Me on Bazil at around 14st


----------



## blood_magik (14 July 2011)

What I wouldn't give to weigh 9 stone 
I've never been skinny (usually between 11-12st) but over the last 5 years I've put on 1.5 stone thanks to uni and giving up riding (and generally being a slob  ). 
My boy's not as young as he used to be so its back to the gym for me to make his life a bit easier.
I do worry about him coping with carrying me so the least I can do is make a bit of an effort (dreading the gym tomorrow).
I'm never going to weight under 10 stone because of the way I'm built (short and stocky with tree trunk thighs ) so I have to be realistic when it comes to what type of horse I have and what I want to do.

I got the kick up the butt I needed after seeing a picture of me and Jerry jumping and being shocked about the size of my behind


----------



## Janah (14 July 2011)

Pic of me on my boy.

I am 10 stone, always been 9 - 9st 4lb ish.  I have given up smoking, got a bad hip and getting old so not as active.  My boy is 20 years old and I just hack these days.  Sometimes I worry I am too heavy for him, not that he ever shows any sign of struggling with my weight.  He is Highland x TB, 14.2hh.  I have got his weight down since the pic was taken and he was doing his favourite bit evasion when pic taken.

I think you look fine on your two.

Jane


----------



## Sally-FF (14 July 2011)

Where is this other thread everyone is talking about? If it has been pulled does anyone have links to the video's/pics?

Thanks


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

sorry epic fail, quoted my own post from a few pages back.  Clearly incompetent...


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (14 July 2011)

Sally-FF said:



			Where is this other thread everyone is talking about? If it has been pulled does anyone have links to the video's/pics?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I think it has, I was looking for it earlier. 

In short, as I don't want to start it again, a larger lady (i'm a fatty, i can say it!) had asked did we think she was too big to ride her 31yr old horse, the general theme was yes and that the old boy was being asked to do too much work and looked lame from the videos. Didn't go down well and started to get a bit animated last I saw it.


----------



## unbalanced (14 July 2011)

When I read these threads I get very worried that I'm too heavy for mine. She's a 14hh Welsh D, 21 years old and has spavins in her hocks which have been treated. Recently she has had laminitis which we are not sure how she got, possibly concussion as she hasn't been near any rich food so I am completely paranoid about her legs and feet!
It's the different 'rules' that are used to work out how heavy is too heavy that get me worried. If it's one stone per hand then at 9 stone I am fine. 20% rule seems ok - she is usually about 390 kg so I can weigh up to 78 kg - I'm 58 kg so that leaves 20 kg for winter clothes and hat, boots, tack etc - should be ok? 
But someone also mentioned a one sixth rule and I am worried about that as my mare is getting on and obviously she has soundness issues. When she is at her lightest (my vet diets for laminitis, even if they are light to begin with), she can get down to 365 kg. So the one sixth rule might only give me 61kg which is barely enough for me, jeans and trainers never mind a saddle as well. Am I being fair or am I risking her long term soundness?
I have lost weight for her over one of these threads - just lost 1 1/2 stone, and having just done this maths, I'm really glad I did!


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

GlamourPuss86 said:



			I think it has, I was looking for it earlier. 

In short, as I don't want to start it again, a larger lady (i'm a fatty, i can say it!) had asked did we think she was too big to ride her 31yr old horse, the general theme was yes and that the old boy was being asked to do too much work and looked lame from the videos. Didn't go down well and started to get a bit animated last I saw it.
		
Click to expand...

It was there about pg 5 or 6 when I looked back a few hours ago.  Entitled something like "Am I really to fat for my horse"

Janah, your Highland x TB is lovely.


----------



## Janah (14 July 2011)

JFTD, thank you for your comment, I love him to bits. He takes up a lot of leg and really rides bigger than he looks, has nice paces.

Jane


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (14 July 2011)

the vids of the kid chasing him with the whip and him falling over after the jump have been removed from you tube now. 

I think it's safe to say that everyone on this thread has used their common sense with their horses  they know what they can and can't carry comfortably, and are aware of the health of their horses and themselves


----------



## GeeGeeboy (14 July 2011)

Fistly Unab you look fab on both yours, no probs at all! Secondly, what about me and my boy? He's only 13hh and im 5ft2" and 10.5 stone How do we look.....


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

Janah said:



			JFTD, thank you for your comment, I love him to bits. He takes up a lot of leg and really rides bigger than he looks, has nice paces.

Jane
		
Click to expand...

I'll bet he does!  My highland (sans TB  ) rides bigger than my cob, even though he's a few inches shorter!  He feels more like a horse.  Sadly I look ridiculous on him, but it does feel good 

Your boy looks like a big, sportily built highland to me - which is my idea of perfection!  Watch out for him going missing mysteriously followed by a coincidental posting about my new horse


----------



## Janah (14 July 2011)

JFTD, over my dead body! Where do you live? I could do you the same favor!!! Post a pic of your Highland.

Jane


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

Janah said:



			JFTD, over my dead body! Where do you live? I could do you the same favor!!! Post a pic of your Highland.

Jane
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, have I mentioned I'm a fully paid up member of the assassin's guild?   

I'm in Essex, for my sins...  I'd better not elaborate, I'd like mine to remain in their field 

There's a couple of photos of him on pg 6 of this thread...


----------



## hessy12 (14 July 2011)

Looked at all piccies, you all look fine now please stop worrying and enjoy your gorgeous horses. no-one is perfect but i think this thread reveals that a lot of people worry for no real reason.  Let's start getting more confident in our ability to ride our horses and quit worrying what others think about 'size'.


----------



## Janah (14 July 2011)

JFTD, I definitely think your grey should come and live with me and my boy, direction please!


----------



## UnaB (14 July 2011)

GeeGeeboy said:



			Fistly Unab you look fab on both yours, no probs at all! Secondly, what about me and my boy? He's only 13hh and im 5ft2" and 10.5 stone How do we look.....






Click to expand...

Thank you!

Yours looks like he'd carry two of you - lovely sort


----------



## Some People (14 July 2011)

Well, imo none of you look to be for your horses....But how about those of us that ride horse who are too big for us.

Do you think my just over 17hhs horse is too big for me at 4ft11" and under 8stone?






[/IMG]


----------



## Dexter (14 July 2011)

I want to post a pic of me riding my ex cob. I may well be a 16/18 but the coblet was way chunkier than me, lol. But I have the pics on FB and cant work out how to post anything other than links!


----------



## Its Not Magic (14 July 2011)

Dexter said:



			I want to post a pic of me riding my ex cob. I may well be a 16/18 but the coblet was way chunkier than me, lol. But I have the pics on FB and cant work out how to post anything other than links!
		
Click to expand...

Hi

I am not offay with FB, but I can talk you through how I do it. Go to photobucket and create a 'free account' upload your pics there and then hoover over your uploaded pic until a drop box opens...just mouse over the bottom link and right click or copy and then post here by opening a new thread and clicking the yellow envelope. Clear the box and paste in there. 
Hope this helps and makes sense to you. PM if you get stuck and I will walk you through it.


----------



## KazzOnAPiano (14 July 2011)

I'm amazed that so many people here are worried about their weight on their horses. Baffled really about where this paranoia comes from. Surely you are able to judge for yourself it your horse is struggling with your weight? Well okay, I suppose the other thread answered that with - NO in the case of some. But all the same, looking at all these pics, nobody here looks close to their horse's weight limit.


----------



## StephanieAnn (14 July 2011)

Advice please everyone!

I am 5'0 and weigh just under 8 stones but am planning to go on a diet sharpish as my clothes are feeling a little on the snug side lately lol. Anyhow I am soon to be loaning a 12.2hh shetland x arab mare and I was wondering whether she will be ok with my weight initially before I diet?

Thanks


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

Janah said:



			JFTD, I definitely think your grey should come and live with me and my boy, direction please!
		
Click to expand...

Since he decided to go for a trot up the road by himself this evening, I will put him on the bus to yours tomorrrow  

(i love him really, he was actually very good until I got off to unlock the gate  )


----------



## Janah (14 July 2011)

Was he heading west, perchance?

I have a stable and field awaiting him.  Pop him in a taxi, less fuss than a bus, door to door!

Jane


----------



## JFTDWS (14 July 2011)

Janah said:



			Was he heading west, perchance?

I have a stable and field awaiting him.  Pop him in a taxi, less fuss than a bus, door to door!

Jane
		
Click to expand...


  he's a good scottish lad - fresh from Inverness - he wouldn't be wasting money on a taxi!  He'd probably get a train, so he could hang out in the buffet carriage, actually...

Oddly enough, that road does head due west...  He must've read the thread


----------



## animal (14 July 2011)

Yes, i do cringe, especially when someone says "don't worry, my 12hand pony manages fine with me and i am 12 stone" etc. Long term affects should be thought of i think.
Bot "fattist", but there are horses and ponies out there to suit most every rider, so it's just a matter of not going for something too spindily if you weigh more than would be comfortable for him. I often think it's strange, the saddle covers a relitavely small area of a horse, and so it's only right we should think about his back!
Hell, if you weigh 20 stone, get into driving or something if you still want your equestrian fix!

Sometimes i feel a bit paranoid though!  
Sometimes i feel too big for him!

13.1/2 hand pony, mid build
	
	
		
		
	


	

















Look soo tense in these, these are my early rides on him btw.


----------



## Jackson (15 July 2011)

I sometimes wonder if height wise, I dwarf  my 15.3hh cob... riding him bareback, the soles of my boots are slightly lower than his belly. But he doesn't seem to care about my height, and he could carry a lot more weight than my piddly little 7+1/2st (which is not a good weight for me, it should be a lot more  )

Everyone on here looks great on their horses btw, and you all seem to consider how your weight may affect your horse which is refreshing after the other thread. People on ponies, you do not look too big at all, I actually thought that some of them were more hh's than they actually were!


----------



## ownedbymonty (15 July 2011)

I ride a 13h forest bread New Forest, am 10st and about 5'8. He can happily blast about with me and jump. I am aware that I am approaching the upper limit for him and that helps me keep an eye on my weight. My field mate is considerable taller/heavier than me and rides a TB. She was advised to buy a sturdier mount but wanted a 'showy' mount. her TB would LIE DOWN in protest! He just couldn't take it. Natives, I believe, are stronger hand for hand than TB types, by this I mean anglo arabs, warm bloods etc. I hazily remember an old wives tale about the measurement under a horses knee being an indication of the weight it could carry....2 to 1 or something (anyone remember?). All the pics I have seen here all look fine, but all the concerned riders are also thinking about the job done, the type/age/fitness of the horse.....don't worry, have fun!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (15 July 2011)

I am not questioning the validity of this thread in any way but is it just me or does it seem to be entirely populated by women worried about there weight none of which IMHO seem to be of an unhealthy weight. I think we need a male opinion they don't seem to worry are they more pragmatic? Do they have less weight issues? How do they manage to ride at all being taller and heavier?


----------



## teamsarazara (15 July 2011)

I personally think this post is aload of rubbish, if your horse cant carry you, then you are too big, its not about how much you weigh or how much fat you have. I'm 9 stone and i ride a 14.2hh connie x tb and she doesn't have any difficulty carrying me, she could probably carry another 2st. People need to stop worrying  about how much they weigh unless their horse is actually struggling!


----------



## rhino (15 July 2011)

teamsarazara said:



			I personally think this post is aload of rubbish, if your horse cant carry you, then you are too big, its not about how much you weigh or how much fat you have. I'm 9 stone and i ride a 14.2hh connie x tb and she doesn't have any difficulty carrying me, she could probably carry another 2st. People need to stop worrying  about how much they weigh unless their horse is actually struggling!
		
Click to expand...

I totally disagree - surely it's our responsibility as owners to ensure we don't get to the stage where a horse is struggling before we realise something is wrong! 

Same as saying it doesn't matter if the saddle fits - as long as the horse keeps jumping... My horse is a tough, hardy soul who will NOT let on if something is bothering him; I have to be ultra careful (although luckily my weight is not an issue).


----------



## teamsarazara (15 July 2011)

rhino said:



			I totally disagree - surely it's our responsibility as owners to ensure we don't get to the stage where a horse is struggling before we realise something is wrong! 

Same as saying it doesn't matter if the saddle fits - as long as the horse keeps jumping... My horse is a tough, hardy soul who will NOT let on if something is bothering him; I have to be ultra careful (although luckily my weight is not an issue).
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you mean, I haven't been in the situation where i have needed to reconsider as a long term issue as all my horses have been projects. If horses are fit, healthy and well built enough i dont see why they cant carry an extra bit of weight. Most riding schools have a weight limit of 16 stone. Most of the horses being cobs/highland types, I don't think any post that i have seen has said they are over 16 stone and most of the horses have been cobby. Just seems a bit of a moan to me. Very important issue but some people seem far too worried about what others think.


----------



## rhino (15 July 2011)

I don't think anyone on this thread looks too big for the horse or pony they are riding either.

I think a lot of people are reacting to an earlier thread (don't know if it is still here or was deleted) where an overweight owner was riding a very old, lame horse yet seemed oblivious to anyone's suggestions.

This upset quite a few posters and spawned a few threads like this one.


----------



## teamsarazara (15 July 2011)

rhino said:



			I don't think anyone on this thread looks too big for the horse or pony they are riding either.

I think a lot of people are reacting to an earlier thread (don't know if it is still here or was deleted) where an overweight owner was riding a very old, lame horse yet seemed oblivious to anyone's suggestions.

This upset quite a few posters and spawned a few threads like this one.
		
Click to expand...

I was aware there was an older post but didn't see it and wasn't aware it was quite as bad as that x


----------



## Tickles (15 July 2011)

Wow! A whole thread where I'm allowed to comment on girls'/women's weights!

Wow!

Seriously though, here are my impressions....

[Feel free to hate me, I'm a naturally chunky person who looses weight for specific reasons (ballet, coxing, pulling...) and then rides smaller ponies when I can. I used to ride at a place with a scales in the corner... if you were over their limits in riding gear you didn't get on and only got put on something more suitable if there was one. So, I'm very used to people looking at my weight when riding... as we all should be. But I still think all the posters are very brave for putting themselves out here - well done!]

OP - I agree with you, first is a little small for you in those pics, second looks more in proportion

MissC - it can be hard to tell in a BP as they fit ppl so differently but I think you'll look better on that horse with the new lower weight (or even a bit less)

Holly Hocks - yes, you do look out of proportion. You don't have to be at all heavy for your height to be too tall/heavy (looking) for the horse.

AndiK - look fine, although wouldn't want you taller on your horse (love the way he looks at the camera in the second pic!). You look too tall (and as a consequence of that too heavy) on the Welshie.

madeleine1 - the pony is chunky which helps but yes, certainly not a long term option for you

jaspejoo - you look a tiny bit tall but your mum doesn't. Having said that you're probably a better weight.

Ilovefoals - loosing a few pounds (or just the body warmer?) would look nicer but really not much

welshcobabe - I really can't tell from that picture but I think you're probably fine

Tazhazzamoose - you look too big on her (not fat, just out of proportion, outgrown, whatever...) Personally I'd put you on something a fair bit larger, especially if you're taller now.

JFTD - not too bad but you look better on the bigger one

madeleine1 - sorry, I'd like to see you a little slimmer on that horse

Toffee44 - same for Samba I think

GlamourPuss86 - you look OK for the horse (although black top is flattering!)

Janah - I think you look fine, a little tall but so what? (you're right he is fat in the pic though!)

unbalanced - you look tall so with her health issues you might need to cause yourself some (starvation ;-)) to keep riding her. You don't look too heavy in that pic for a healthy horse of that size though

GeeGeeboy - hard to tell from that perspective... your weight sounded a lot for his height but when I scrolled down you looked surprisingly in proportion weight-wise just a bit tall

Some People - *giggle* /gorgeous/ horse 

animal - you look a bit tall but not too heavy

PS: where I've said someone looks too heavy I mean 'for that particular horse' not too heavy in general/for their health/appearance/whatever.

And there is obviously no harm in being 'too tall/short' as long as both you and horse are happy, it is only a question of how we're used to things looking.


----------



## skewby (15 July 2011)

QR

Not read all replies soz, thread far too long.  Just wanted to add, I'm generally far less concerned by riders' weight, than I am by bad riding.  Tight knees and unforgiving hands are far more common and in my opinion far more likely to make it so much harder for a horse to do its job that rider weight ever will in our society.


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 July 2011)

Come on then Tickles - let's see some photos of you on your horse as you've commented on all of us.  in response to your comment, I am 5'6" and 10stone 3lb - my aim is to get down to 8 stone for her to be able to carry me more easily, but it doesn't drop off overnight!!


----------



## Vizslak (15 July 2011)

about 12 inches...................

















oh sorry, we aren't in soapbox


----------



## Holly Hocks (15 July 2011)

Vizslak said:



			about 12 inches...................
		
Click to expand...

***Snigger***


----------



## Ravenwood (16 July 2011)

Gah - sorry but I've only skim read all the replies 

But so far I haven't seen anyone mention the fact that most ponies/horses muscle up to the weight they have to carry (obviously within reason and not the extremes).  Its the same as any "normal" person getting their horse fit for the job, ie hunting, a horse will muscle up to its routine whatever sphere that may be.

As an example - we have a 15hh well built Welsh D x  - so on paper she should be perfectly capable of carrying a decent weight.  However her everyday riders, her owner and my daughter are total skinny lightweights and therefore I wouldn't dream of allowing a heavy rider to take her hunting for the day because she simply isn't muscled up for it.

As an observation however, every year we seem to get a large group of Haflinger owners come down around the Golden Horseshoe time and I watched them recently.  A string of Haflingers all in very good shape except the only one that was being ridden by a very large rider and that pony stood out as being much thinner and dipped backed than the others.  Obviously there may be a hundred explanations as to why but if that pony had had that rider for some time - it certainly showed in its shape!


----------



## Vickijay (16 July 2011)

Vizslak said:



			about 12 inches...................

















oh sorry, we aren't in soapbox    

Click to expand...

Lots of lolling at that


----------



## domane (16 July 2011)

Do we have a double-standard for men and women?

If I told you I was 14 and a half stone and riding our 16hh Clydie X, would you say I was too heavy?  My OH weighs that, he is 6'1" and trim and muscley rather than fat, he's also a novice and I know draught horses are designed more for pulling than carrying but Jack manages just fine...


----------



## Tickles (17 July 2011)

Holly Hocks, sorry no pics of me/horses I ride as I don't own my own but do sometimes comment on the ones I share and don't want to upset the owners. TBH I think your target weight might make you a little thin as you didn't look too big for yourself now if you see what I mean. It is just that my personal preference would be to see you on a slightly larger/chunkier mount.

As a guide though the smallest I've happily regularly ridden is a chunky 14something Weshie at 8stone something and at 9stone something ride 15/15something TB/Arab types. Having said that I do ride larger horses as and when.

domane I've (un)happily told (quite slim) chaps on here they sound too heavy for their ponies. Your OH looks OK, if tall, on your horse. Probably about the upper limit though.


----------



## bugbee717 (17 July 2011)

My haffy was weigh bridged last week, also fat scored. I have been weigh taping him as he was over the end of the tape two years ago, so well over 700 kg. His current weight on the tape is 475kg, but the bridge was 595kg. His fat sore was overall 3, do not bad for a fat haffy. Any way going on the 20 percent he can carry 18.7 stone !!!!!!!!!!! He is 14.2. Also as I have said before, with tack my 3 year old son would be too heavy for our 11.2 pony. Weight is always a tough subject, if you are fat or skinny, it is about having some common sence.


----------



## madeleine1 (18 July 2011)

Tickles said:



			Wow! A whole thread where I'm allowed to comment on girls'/women's weights!

Wow!

Seriously though, here are my impressions....

[Feel free to hate me, I'm a naturally chunky person who looses weight for specific reasons (ballet, coxing, pulling...) and then rides smaller ponies when I can. I used to ride at a place with a scales in the corner... if you were over their limits in riding gear you didn't get on and only got put on something more suitable if there was one. So, I'm very used to people looking at my weight when riding... as we all should be. But I still think all the posters are very brave for putting themselves out here - well done!]

OP - I agree with you, first is a little small for you in those pics, second looks more in proportion

MissC - it can be hard to tell in a BP as they fit ppl so differently but I think you'll look better on that horse with the new lower weight (or even a bit less)

Holly Hocks - yes, you do look out of proportion. You don't have to be at all heavy for your height to be too tall/heavy (looking) for the horse.

AndiK - look fine, although wouldn't want you taller on your horse (love the way he looks at the camera in the second pic!). You look too tall (and as a consequence of that too heavy) on the Welshie.

madeleine1 - the pony is chunky which helps but yes, certainly not a long term option for you

jaspejoo - you look a tiny bit tall but your mum doesn't. Having said that you're probably a better weight.

Ilovefoals - loosing a few pounds (or just the body warmer?) would look nicer but really not much

welshcobabe - I really can't tell from that picture but I think you're probably fine

Tazhazzamoose - you look too big on her (not fat, just out of proportion, outgrown, whatever...) Personally I'd put you on something a fair bit larger, especially if you're taller now.

JFTD - not too bad but you look better on the bigger one

madeleine1 - sorry, I'd like to see you a little slimmer on that horse

Toffee44 - same for Samba I think

GlamourPuss86 - you look OK for the horse (although black top is flattering!)

Janah - I think you look fine, a little tall but so what? (you're right he is fat in the pic though!)

unbalanced - you look tall so with her health issues you might need to cause yourself some (starvation ;-)) to keep riding her. You don't look too heavy in that pic for a healthy horse of that size though

GeeGeeboy - hard to tell from that perspective... your weight sounded a lot for his height but when I scrolled down you looked surprisingly in proportion weight-wise just a bit tall

Some People - *giggle* /gorgeous/ horse 

animal - you look a bit tall but not too heavy

PS: where I've said someone looks too heavy I mean 'for that particular horse' not too heavy in general/for their health/appearance/whatever.

And there is obviously no harm in being 'too tall/short' as long as both you and horse are happy, it is only a question of how we're used to things looking.
		
Click to expand...

i didnt ever see the first one as i perminant option but as the situation was very difficult he definately got more good then bad from me and the second pic of my horse, i agree with you to a certain extent. i am currently at her 20% with all my riding gear on and tack in hand. well i was before i dropped half a stone in a month and a half and i plan on loosing 2 more in the next year or so. this is for my health and to make her job easy. however if i stayed the same i dont believe it would have any detrimental effects on her as she has back and tack checks and i got 2 vets opinions and 5 riding instructures points of view on my weight and her work. i got these opinions as she is my first horse and ive never had to consider it before as my riding school always made the decisions on which horse when i was at the differant weights. if however i gained more more wiegh then i was a month and a half ago i would let my friend ride her and get my weight down before riding regualy again. 

seperate issue sort of. i believe the 20% should be taken from the horses desired weight. as if the horse is overweight that means it can carry less not more surely? as it has its own added weight to carry. my horse is at her desired weight btw throught some seriously hard work with her feed and exercise management. wish i was better at doing that with me


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (18 July 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			Come on then Tickles - let's see some photos of you on your horse as you've commented on all of us.  in response to your comment, I am 5'6" and 10stone 3lb - my aim is to get down to 8 stone for her to be able to carry me more easily, but it doesn't drop off overnight!!
		
Click to expand...

not meaning to be rude i haven't read anything about your horse so feel free to correct me but at 10.3 you are a perfectly healthy weight but to get to 8 stone would be verging on unhealthily underweight just saying because the only way i'd ever get to that weight (i'm an inch taller) was to be very ill and there was no way i'd have the energy to even climb on board let alone ride


----------



## domane (18 July 2011)

Tickles said:



			domane I've (un)happily told (quite slim) chaps on here they sound too heavy for their ponies. Your OH looks OK, if tall, on your horse. Probably about the upper limit though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.... he swamps most things, unfortunately because it turns out he's very long in his body.  I'm 5'6" and wear 32" leg trousers.  He is 6'1" and wears 33", thus proving that 6" of his height is above his hips!!!  We only worked this out recently when he started riding Jack and I said "how come you look so tall on him?"


----------



## scarymare (18 July 2011)

domane said:



			Yes.... he swamps most things, unfortunately because it turns out he's very long in his body.  I'm 5'6" and wear 32" leg trousers.  He is 6'1" and wears 33", thus proving that 6" of his height is above his hips!!!  We only worked this out recently when he started riding Jack and I said "how come you look so tall on him?"  

Click to expand...

Interesting but I think he looks fine - specially if a novice.  Having scared my OH with larger horses, I think better to keep as you are.  Men do look lighter than they are though alot of the time.  Wonder how messers Stockdale and co fare on the scales


----------



## minkymoo (18 July 2011)

AndiK said:



			Me on my boy










And me on the 14hh welshie sec D that I loaned when I was 22-24






Braces for opinions 

Click to expand...

I'll give you my opinion...



Man I wish I could jump like that, really, I wish I could jump at all!!


----------



## AndiK (20 July 2011)

Awwwwwww  Thanks  xxx


----------



## AndiK (20 July 2011)

Tickles said:



			AndiK - look fine, although wouldn't want you taller on your horse (love the way he looks at the camera in the second pic!). You look too tall (and as a consequence of that too heavy) on the Welshie.

PS: where I've said someone looks too heavy I mean 'for that particular horse' not too heavy in general/for their health/appearance/whatever.

And there is obviously no harm in being 'too tall/short' as long as both you and horse are happy, it is only a question of how we're used to things looking.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I weighed about 8 stone in that pic of the Welshie  I have long leg syndrome though.... Like a female Fox Pitt


----------



## AMW (20 July 2011)

this is me on my 3yo which I have just broken in, she is 13hh approx, im 5'4, she will obviously chunk out a bit and maybe go up another inch, I wont grow any more  
Im happy riding her, she doesnt feel too small and seems fine with my weight & height.
In fact I have a theory, if I cant see over a horses back it too big for me, hence I have never owned a horse as such and stuck with ponies


----------



## abes mum (21 July 2011)

i am completely neurotic about my weight on my boy and i have mainly been driving him while my friend has taken care of the riding side of things. decided to be really brave and do 2 hr hack, with trot work and hills, got back to the yard and he hadn't even broken a sweat!! maybe i should listen to my friend when she says i'm not too heavy, think i drive her a bit mad.


----------



## diamondrockharvey (21 July 2011)

This is me on my just started 3 yr old.................too big??


----------



## The Original Kao (21 July 2011)

just started reading this thread, but couldn't help but think with the title, how this thread would've gone if it had been posted in the soapbox


----------



## The Original Kao (21 July 2011)

having now read the whole thread I see others thought similar to me 


As for all the pics I've seen, none make me cringe  as for TB's and how much weight they can carry, I used to ride point to pointers, hurdlers and chaser when i was about 10/11/12 stone (started at 12 and lost a lot of weight purely with the job) none of them had any worries carrying me at whatever pace or over the hurdles and chase fences. Never would've got a job at a flat racing yard tho, they start them as yearlings usually and a lot of purely flat racers are of the much finer builds. even at 10 stone I would've been pushing it.


----------



## welshcobnewbie (21 July 2011)

I am.........The wrong side of 13 stone *cringe* and 5'4

 The welshie won't be backed for a long long while yet and i am looking for another come november time with any luck by then i will have lost the 3 stone so i can get a lighter horse as im just not a big chunky cob person.  

 But who knows i may still be a blob then and end up with a tank on legs


----------



## Megibo (21 July 2011)

Tickles said:



			Tazhazzamoose - you look too big on her (not fat, just out of proportion, outgrown, whatever...) Personally I'd put you on something a fair bit larger, especially if you're taller now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for commenting! Yes I do look a little tall on her...but keeping her. Do need to lose two stone though as advised by back lady so am not riding her at all. My mum has just bought herself a chunky 15.3 cobby with me in mind, and he arrives tomorrow, so I will post a comparison photo then  He is two hands taller than my pony...And in regards to me being taller yes I am! I was 5ft 2 then, and now I am 5ft 4


----------



## trickivicki (21 July 2011)

well, until today I thought I looked fine HOWEVER this pic makes my horse look tiny!







BUT in this photo I don't think we look to out of proportion:







different photos can show things in very different lights!


----------



## tabithakat64 (22 July 2011)

This is Fudge and I both at our fatest (we've lost weight since).

He's 14.3hh and I was very heavy to say the least  and definietly the maximum he could carry even for light work.








& at my current weight on a 15.1hh, (I know I still need to lose more though)







& at 10 stone on a 13.1hh, I think I was probably the maximum weight and height for her too


----------



## Leah3horses (22 July 2011)

tabithakat64 said:



			This is Fudge and I both at our fatest (we've lost weight since).

He's 14.3hh and I was very heavy to say the least  and definietly the maximum he could carry even for light work.








& at my current weight on a 15.1hh, (I know I still need to lose more though)







& at 10 stone on a 13.1hh, I think I was probably the maximum weight and height for her too





Click to expand...

Don't know if it's just the pics...but the lovely Fudge in your first pic..looks more of a weight carrier than the taller horse in your 2nd pic?Think you look fine on Fudge, he looks quite a chunky, well boned cob type.14.3hh is a decent sized cob,2 inches in wither height may mean you are actually riding at 14.3hh on a 15.1hh, if that makes sense?I had a 16.2hh ID and he rode smaller than my 15.3hh Clydesdale cross..when I measured them both to their saddle areas, my 15.3hh rode at 15.3 as she was flat withered. My 16.2hhID rode at...15.2 and a bit!!Due to high withers...it's not always about the height of the horse..


My opinion is that since the fashion for huge horses in dressage, this fashion for people to be 'over horsed' has filtered down to general horse owners...along with little interest or knowledge of what certain types of horses were originally bred for...so people have got a tad bit precious and unrealistic about what horses can actually carry healthily and happily. All the native types can carry more than most seem to think..it's just a question of common sense,and knowing your horse. According to some of the comments on here, all working Quarter Horses/Paso Finos/Appaloosas in North and South America, and Polo Ponies here..are carrying riders that are too heavy/big for them! 

When even draft type owners think they were originally bred for pulling, it does make me despair  

Conversely:
If a draft horse is crossed with, say a TB...you often lose the bone and strength of the draft..so, even thought the horse may look like a draft type..under the hair and feathers, the draft bone isn't there.So the horse may be saddled with a heavy rider when they are not a true heavyweight horse. Think Breton/Ardennes for the true heavyweight type..massive build, short legs, ten inch bone.My draft x is this type, and a true heavyweight..


We are all different shapes and sizes, whatever we are, from 7 stone to 22 plus (yes, really!)..there is a horse for everybody..we have to research and educate ourselves on the history of a type and what it was originally bred for...and use experience and common sense. Can't see any 'too heavy' riders in these pics, thanks for sharing your lovely horses


----------

